# 96 Altima...distributor?



## fritcr (Jan 28, 2009)

My daughters Altima is a 96 and it has been leaking oil a lot lately. It is running down the back of the motor and I can't tell for sure where it is coming from. It seems to run fine but it sure look like it is coming out of the distributor. Could the distribitor leak that much oil out? The cap is oily etc. It did die on us about a year ago and I took the dist out and cleaned all the oil up and put a new o ring on it. It has ran fine since but recently has started leaking a lot of oil from somewhere in that neighborhood. Any inside would be appricatiied. Can I fix this distributor if it is bad or do I have to buy a new one at $140??
Rob


----------



## fritcr (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought a new one but does anyone know if I will have to recheck the timing after putting the new distributor in the car? I do have a timing light but don't know what wires to unplug etc to time it....or what it should be set at?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Rob


----------

